# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > پاتوق فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور برای بار دوم

## Misto

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من رشته ام تجربی بودش . متولد آبان 77 هم هستم . یه اشتباهی کردم اومدم کنکور ریاضی دادم سال 95 (همون سال فارغ التحصیلیم بعد پیش دانشگاهی :Yahoo (83): )و خب بعد نتیجه ای ک داشتم فکر کردم توی یه سال میشه تمام درس های ریاضی رو خوند و پشت کنکور موندم (حالاا با ترس از سربازی و ...) خلاصه بعد ثبت نام تو کنکور ریاضی 96 و عید و اینا .. تازه فهمیدم که اصلا من برا این رشته ساخته نشدم ولی خب دیگه دیر شده بود و نا امیدی هم از یه طرف و بوم .. کنکور 96 هم خراب شد  :Yahoo (50):  ... الان میخوام برای بار دوم پشت کنکور بمونم ولی راهشو نمیدونم . نمیدونم چیکار کنم پیش مشاور هم رفتم ولی خب بهترین راه حلش برای من رفتن به دانشگاه شبانه بود در حالی که تو خود دانشگاه هم باز واحدای ریاضی رو میمونم (تکلیف سربازی هم مشخص نکرد فقط میدونم تا شهریور اخراش وقت دارم بعدش باز بوم )(اون موقع نمیدونستم چی به چیه فکرم فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر بود :Yahoo (75): ) الان که تازه فهمیدم درس چیه کنکور چیه چی میخوام .. فرصتی نیست . 
یکی راهنمایی کنم لطفا

----------


## amir_95

پیام نور و یا ازاد ثبت نام کنین بعد مرخصی بگیرین یه ترم‌.بهمن هم انصراف میدین

----------


## engineer1997

سلام. بهترین کار اینه برید پیام نور ثبت نام کنید یه رشته و بعد از ثبت نام حضوری برای همون ترم اول مرخصی بگیرید. وقتی ثبت نام کردی باید یه برگه بگیرید از دانشگاه ببرید پلیس به علاوه 10 که براتون معافیت تحصیلی رد کنن. قبل از زمان ثبت نام کنکور هم باید انصراف بدید که توی ثبت نام گزینه دانشجوی انصرافی رو انتخاب کنید. این کارا زیاد زمان بر نیست و با خیال راحت میتونید بشینید برای کنکور بخونید.

----------


## Misto

ممنون. ولی خب یه سوال . تا من ثبت نام کنم توی پیام نور . شهریور ماه تموم نمیشه ؟ اگه وارد دوره غیب اینا شد چی ؟ باید قبلش آمادگی برا خدمت بفرستم ؟ این مرخصی که میگین مدتش تا خود کنکوره یا چطوریاس ؟  بعد اینکه اگه انصراف بدم و کنکور بدم دیگه باید حتما بعدش آمادگیمو برا خدمت بفرستم نه ؟ نمیشه مثلا کنکور رو با گزینه همون دانشجوی انصرافی ادامه بدم و مثلا بعدا ک جوابش اومد انصراف بدم ؟

----------


## Misto

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mojgan*M

فقط یه سوال چجوری ابان 77 ین و دوبارم کنکور دادین؟؟ من مرداد 77 م دوبار داشتم شما نیمه دومی نباید امسال سال اولت باشi؟؟ o__O

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> من رشته ام تجربی بودش . متولد آبان 77 هم هستم . یه اشتباهی کردم اومدم کنکور ریاضی دادم سال 95 (همون سال فارغ التحصیلیم بعد پیش دانشگاهی)و خب بعد نتیجه ای ک داشتم فکر کردم توی یه سال میشه تمام درس های ریاضی رو خوند و پشت کنکور موندم (حالاا با ترس از سربازی و ...) خلاصه بعد ثبت نام تو کنکور ریاضی 96 و عید و اینا .. تازه فهمیدم که اصلا من برا این رشته ساخته نشدم ولی خب دیگه دیر شده بود و نا امیدی هم از یه طرف و بوم .. کنکور 96 هم خراب شد  ... الان میخوام برای بار دوم پشت کنکور بمونم ولی راهشو نمیدونم . نمیدونم چیکار کنم پیش مشاور هم رفتم ولی خب بهترین راه حلش برای من رفتن به دانشگاه شبانه بود در حالی که تو خود دانشگاه هم باز واحدای ریاضی رو میمونم (تکلیف سربازی هم مشخص نکرد فقط میدونم تا شهریور اخراش وقت دارم بعدش باز بوم )(اون موقع نمیدونستم چی به چیه فکرم فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر بود) الان که تازه فهمیدم درس چیه کنکور چیه چی میخوام .. فرصتی نیست . 
> یکی راهنمایی کنم لطفا


به نظرم بمون. یه سال بمونی و رشته خوبی بری ارزش داره
واسه سربازی هم، برو تو دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام بکن تا خیالت از بابت سربازی راحت بشه

----------


## Misto

> فقط یه سوال چجوری ابان 77 ین و دوبارم کنکور دادین؟؟ من مرداد 77 م دوبار داشتم شما نیمه دومی نباید امسال سال اولت باشi؟؟ o__O


یه سال رو جهشی خوندم به خاطر همین .

----------


## Misto

> به نظرم بمون. یه سال بمونی و رشته خوبی بری ارزش داره
> واسه سربازی هم، برو تو دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام بکن تا خیالت از بابت سربازی راحت بشه


ممنون ... قطعا حل میشه این موضوع دیگه ؟ برا قبل و بعدش نگرانم ک یه وقت غیبت نخورم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> ممنون ... قطعا حل میشه این موضوع دیگه ؟ برا قبل و بعدش نگرانم ک یه وقت غیبت نخورم


خواهش میکنم
والا خیلی از رفیقای من با این کار معافیت گرفتن. فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه
ولی باز هم پرس و جو بکن تا خیالت راحت بشه

----------


## amir7676

سلام
داداش رتبت رو بگو تا بتونم درست و حسابی راهنماییت کنم

----------


## rezaazimi

اگه جهشی خوندی که سربازی مشکلی نیس ؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Shah1n

دوستان منم همین مشکل موندن واسه سال بعد یا رفتن به دانشگاهو دارم

رتبم 4200 منطقه 2 شده

همه ی رشته های روزانه شهر خودمو میارم اما میخواستم یه دانشگاه تاپ قبول شم

اگه کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه

----------


## Hellleo

> به نظرم بمون. یه سال بمونی و رشته خوبی بری ارزش داره
> واسه سربازی هم، برو تو دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام بکن تا خیالت از بابت سربازی راحت بشه


سلام عزیز منم همین شرایط بالا رو دارم تقریبا،فقط یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدی،حداقل هزینه ثبت نام چقدر میشه؟از لحاظ مالی مشکل دارم...

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام عزیز منم همین شرایط بالا رو دارم تقریبا،فقط یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدی،حداقل هزینه ثبت نام چقدر میشه؟از لحاظ مالی مشکل دارم...


مرخصی  بگیرترمی 170تومن

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام عزیز منم همین شرایط بالا رو دارم تقریبا،فقط یه سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدی،حداقل هزینه ثبت نام چقدر میشه؟از لحاظ مالی مشکل دارم...


والا در جریان قیمت ها نیستم اما شاید حدود ترمی پونصد هزار تا یک میلیون واسه یه رشته معمولی باشه
اما بازم میگم در جریان نیستم بهتره بپرسی

----------


## Neurosurgeon

سلام پیام نور حدود 180 هزینه ثابت میگیره و بسته به تعداد واجد (من مجبورا 11 یا 12 بود فکر کنم) شهریه متغیر میگیره ولی هر ترم حدود 400 و اینا هست.(تعداد واحد دور و بر 10 واحد)

از لحاظ غیبت هم نگرانی نیست. طرف 160 واجد غیبت داشته ولی هزینه ها رو پرداخت میکرده هیچ مشکلی نداره. برای معافیت وقتی دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنی خودشون یه معافیت شیک میدن بهت  :Yahoo (4):

----------

